# bolens



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

need switch for bolens 1600 eliminator
# on switch is pat. 3497644 tks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,hargeo ! 
The pat. # doesn't tell us much,as it isn't a part #
Which switch is it ?
This link should help:
http://www.samsbolens.com/mediumframe.html


----------

